
Make Sticker App – Create iOS Sticker Apps Online - nthState
http://www.makestickerapp.com
======
nthState
Hi,

I've created an online web-service www.makestickerapp.com - You can upload an
icon, and a bunch of images and it will generate a complete Xcode project.

If you have a animated sequence of images, it even puts them in the project if
you have a good naming convention.

I'd like honest opinions on it please.

Thanks

Chris

